# M1 Carbine from CMP



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

FedEx delivered my new-to-me M1 Carbine from CMP yesterday. The metal is in great shape and the bore is clean and shiney. The wood shows the marks and dings from 50+ years of use and I wouldn't have it any other way. I added the magazine and the sling/oiler, but this is how it arrived. Can't wait to take it to the range.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Great little gun! I have ordered Garands from CMP in the past, and I gave some thought to ordering one of these little guys. But my practical side struck again and I decided against it, since I have no real use for the Carbine.

M1 Carbines are trim and light and handy, fun to shoot, and also pretty effective for defense when stoked with the right load. It's actually not a bad substitute for an AR-type if you're not allowed or inclined toward the black rifle.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey congrats Rfawcs. Looking real good to me. Please let us know how it shoots and your opinion of it after a range trip. I sure would like to take it a spin myself that's for sure.Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice gun, bro! I cant wait to get my hands on an M-1 someday 

What is CMP? Do you have to have a FFL to get one from there?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Very nice!

I can't wait to get my hands on mine. Still waiting for my order to hit e-store (1st e-mail rcd' on 5/8).

USAFgsm: CMP = Civilian Marksmanship Program. http://odcmp.com/


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks bruce! I have heard of that... I heard that you can get some really sweet deals on guns if you are a memeber. Can you become a memeber if you are not a civilian?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You betcha'! As a matter of fact, being in the service (or retired) makes it easier since that qualifies as an affiliated organization, and you don't have to qualify in a match (duh!).


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Sweet. So i read the FAQs, and that answered some questions. How do you purchase guns from there? I figure you have to be a member, but once you are do you just buy one like you would anything else online? or is it harder than that?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

mail order only on firearms, but ammo, tools and accessories can be placed on the net. They want your original signature for each firearm order.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

sweet. Oh and sorry for threadjacking!


----------



## XxYJ85xX (Mar 13, 2008)

thats a nice m1 dude.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Fun rifle*

My dad had one of those for a few years. It was the previous owner's most accurate rifle. My dad evidently was more interested in the M1 Garand and traded the carbine for one. You'll like the carbine.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet Kimber .22 they list in their online catalog.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool. I am thinking of picking one up for Coyote, and to complete my Arms of the Allies of WWII.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I really like those M1 carbines. I have an Iver Johnson I bought several years ago. I have it to my wife's grandfather last year. He used to have one when in the Korean War. He gave me a Winchester the same year (Mod 94 30 30). I really miss that rifle. I used mine hunting coyote. Worked really well for that.


----------

